# markings on beak



## lokiandteddy (Jul 9, 2018)

My lil pal has symmetrical stripes running down the sides of his beak that are grey and quite prominent. I know that some cockatiels have pink beaks and some have grey and i've heard some mutations can have just grey markings but I haven't come across any with such dark grey stripes like him. Is this just a colouration or I worry it could be bruising from the cage bars since they're so parallel in shape ied: 
here's a picture so you can hopefully see it clearly


----------



## Daytontiel (Feb 24, 2019)

Yours is a pearl pied bird. Many pied bird or split to pied bird will have black strips mark on beak. That is one typical mark to tell are bird is pied or split to pied.


----------



## Smerft85 (May 18, 2019)

Daytontiel said:


> Yours is a pearl pied bird. Many pied bird or split to pied bird will have black strips mark on beak. That is one typical mark to tell are bird is pied or split to pied.


Lutino pearl pied, and I'd bet female, looks just like my poppy minus the stripes in the beak, lutino will typically have pink beak and feet, pearl and pied typically have gray feet and beak, the two combined have given your bird racing stripes! It's normal, not an injury.


----------

